# SoCal Event! SCGRR WaterPark Fundraiser



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That sounds like so much fun. 

Hope they have a large turnout and raise lots of money for the Rescue.

Hope you'll take pictures of it and share them with us.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Most definitely. I've extended an invitation to Luna's mom. I'm hoping for a reunion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brave said:


> *Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue (SCGRRescue.org) has a fundraising event @ the Murietta Water Park on 8/10.
> *
> Bear and I plan on attending. Admission is $15 per dog and you must email [email protected] to RSVP.
> 
> More details are available @ the rescue's site: Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue | Finding loving, lifetime homes for all SoCal Golden Retrievers in need, regardless of conditions or circumstances


The SCGRRescue.Org Fundraiser is on August 10th, if you are planning to attend, don't forget to RSVP to the email address above.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the CA Members and this great event!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a fabulous place, I just wish it was closer. If anyone has a chance to go, it's really worth it !!
Bear and the rest of Team TriPod had a blast last Feb. !!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, we signed up! See you there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brave said:


> Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue (SCGRRescue.org) has a fundraising event @ the Murietta Water Park on 8/10.
> 
> Bear and I plan on attending. Admission is $15 per dog and you must email [email protected] to RSVP.
> 
> More details are available @ the rescue's site: Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue | Finding loving, lifetime homes for all SoCal Golden Retrievers in need, regardless of conditions or circumstances


Just a reminder CA Members, the SCGRR.Org Fundraiser is this Sunday, August 10th at the Murietta Water Park.

Susan Marie and Max's Dad, thanks for posting the great pictures! Looking forward to seeing this year's pictures. 

What a great event, hope there's a huge turn out and SCGRR.Org raises lots of money. 

Have fun all!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness! This was a GREAT event! Most of these are centered around Bear.  He was amazing! For the first time, I wasn't embarrassed by any of his shenanigans. He didn't want to get in the water at first but once he did, I couldn't get him OUT of the water.  And MR. BIG GROWN UP BOY jumped off the side of the pool into the deep end. A FIRST! Granted it took him like 20 tries to get a good leap/dive. Most of his jumps was like "ker-plop". Max and his Dad were there too! It was great to see them!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh those are so cute! I love the kerplop one where his feet are still on the deck. Silly boy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures from the swim event today, mostly with Max. There was a great turnout. I am sure over 100 Golden Retrievers, of all shapes, sizes and ages. We also got to spend some time with Brave and Bear from the forum.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brave and Max's Dad, thank you for sharing all the fantastic pictures. 
Fun seeing Bear, Max and all the other Goldens having a blast. 

What a great event, glad to see the large turnout. 

You guys out on the West Coast have some of the best events ever.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow great pictures, and I know Rusty would had loved to go to this event! We have classes on Sunday so it's hard to go to events on a Sunday.

I'm hoping to take Rusty and Kerrie back to the beach soon. Last time we were there was for an event from here, and it was a blast


----------



## The Weasel (Nov 11, 2013)

Arrrghh...so mad I missed this! That looks awesome!


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

I know this is way late after all the hype, but here are some of the shots I took of Polar on his first time in the water!!





























It was awesome and he had so much fun!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures Pooklook!


----------

